# ASUS Laptop mit Bildschirm Problem



## >ExX< (12. November 2010)

Moin,
und zwar hat ein Kumpel von mir einen ASUS Laptop im 17 Zoll Format, welches Modell das genau ist weis ich nicht, ich werde nochmal nachfragen.
Das Problem ist, dass sein Display mit der Zeit weiß wird, mit grauen Streifen, das Problem tritt immer zufällig auf, manchmal nach 10 Minuten, manchmal läuft der Laptop mehrere Stunden einwandfrei.
Das Problem tritt seit 1 Woche auf, wenn man den Deckel vom Laptop dann einmal zuklappt und wieder aufmacht, ist das Problem dann weg.

Jetzt ist die Frage woran das liegt.
Und wenn man den Display per Fn + "Display-ausschalt-Taste" ausschaltet, bleibt das Problem aber trotzdem.

Im Anhang ein Bild


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2010)

Vermutlich ist da ein Stück vom Kabel leicht angebrochen oder so - am besten wäre es, wenn man den, sobald das Prob auftritt, an einen Monitor anschließt. Wenn es da KEINEN Fehler gibt, muss das Problem auf dem Weg zum Display sein.


----------



## >ExX< (12. November 2010)

Jo, alles klar, danke.
Ich werd ihm das mal ausrichten^^


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

entweder das ode rer hat nen ram schaden an seiner graka ^^


----------



## >ExX< (13. November 2010)

wieso, wird der RAM von der Graka geleert, oder deaktiviert wenn man den Deckel vom Läppi zu klappt?


----------

